# 35w-28w Dual Power HID Flashlight



## john2551 (Mar 7, 2007)

I've never seen a dual power "powerlight" type flashlight. I didn't think you could fit a 35w ballast into a 2" diameter body?? Also states 35w=1800lm & 28w=1200lm. I thought a 35w puts out ~3200lm. Runtime is good at 1.5 hours & size is the same as the full size AE PL24 & the Brightstar @ 15" length/2" diameter: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180093176392&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1


----------



## jtice (Mar 7, 2007)

Its probably alot like the TrailTechs "30W" HIDs. Which are about 1800 lumens.
http://trailtech.net/single_hid_scmr16.html

W is only what the light is using, doesnt always mean 3000+ lumens.
If its less effecient, its less lumens at the same wattage.

Interesting light though.

~John


----------



## john2551 (Mar 7, 2007)

This seller has it for "Buy it now" for $385 direct from Hong Kong: http://cgi.ebay.com/35W-28W-DUAL-OU...8035899QQihZ020QQcategoryZ29575QQcmdZViewItem
Also states runtimes of 35w=90min & 28w=120min. Mentions that bulb color temp. is 6000k but that is "optional" but doesn't state what the "standard" bulb is.


----------



## Hallis (Mar 7, 2007)

6000k is my favorite spot. Might not put out the most light but i like it's nice and white. Makes it look like it's putting out more light then it is.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 7, 2007)

The AE lights are also 6000k.


----------



## jtice (Mar 8, 2007)

Its strange, on average, I like for my LEDs to be very white.
Though lately I have been liking the warmer tints.

In HIDs, I think 6000K is too high, 
sure looks "good" and impressive, and yes it can make it appear brighter in some cases.

But the color retention isnt nearly as good.
I have a 5500K in my ATV, if I had it to do again I would go 4300K
The warmer tints do a much better job with color retention, especially outdoors.

I have actually switched over to using an Incan Streamlight TL3 the last week or so,
and I have noticed I can actually SEE alot more detail and contrast with it, vs. a stark white LED.

Everyone sees tint differently though so you have to find your sweet spot.
5500K and above starts to get blue tint for me, and that kills my color retention and contrast ratio.

~John


----------



## LightForce (Mar 8, 2007)

john2551 said:


> I've never seen a dual power "powerlight" type flashlight. I didn't think you could fit a 35w ballast into a 2" diameter body?? Also states 35w=1800lm & 28w=1200lm. I thought a 35w puts out ~3200lm. Runtime is good at 1.5 hours & size is the same as the full size AE PL24 & the Brightstar @ 15" length/2" diameter: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180093176392&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1



There is a 24/21 Watt ballast driving an 24W HID bulb.
It's impossible to get any 35W range ballast and fit it in 2'' diameter flashlight body for now. Especially for that price. Just wait until I'll finish my project with real +35W HID power.

Cheers,
Damian


----------



## john2551 (Mar 10, 2007)

Damian,

That's what i thought also. I've never heard of a 35w ballast in a 2" dia. size light.

John


----------



## Ra (Mar 10, 2007)

Maybe its 1800 torch-lumens ???

However with a battery that special, where to get a new one if it fails to operate??


Hmmm..:thinking:


Regards,

Ra.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 10, 2007)

Damian,

Please tell us more about your project, M4A1 45w HID flashlight.

John


----------



## stollman (Mar 26, 2007)

Looking for HIDs on Ebay, I saw this light too. It may say 35W, but the lumen output is 1800. I contacted one of the seller's, and they can sell spare batteries for them. My question, though, is how would I get the light serviced should it have problems. I don't think any of the sellers can provide real customer support for this product. I think they are just resellers. I also contacted a Buyer for the light (Ebay), and they seem to like it. I like the warmer color too (like my heavy X990)...6000k is too blue for me. I'm still waiting for someone to come up with an actual 35W (3000 lumen, 4300k) light in a smaller for factor (lith-ion).


----------



## LightForce (Mar 26, 2007)

john2551 said:


> Damian,
> 
> Please tell us more about your project, M4A1 45w HID flashlight.
> 
> John



This will be extended 4D Mag equipped with ultra small regulated 27 - 45W ballast, d2s lamp and li-ion battery. When I finish my project I'll introduce it on CPF. Then you'll get to know much more about it. Maybe month or two. It depends on my research work which I have now on college, and what forced me to slow down with my lights.

Cheers,
Damian


----------



## stollman (Apr 3, 2007)

Follow-Up...

I've emailed two Ebay winners of this light, and they both loke them a lot. They said the light ourput is mostly "white" with a tinge of blue. One said he was impressed wit hthe light output, though he could not tell a difference between the two settings. Regarding the battery question, both Ebay sellers said they would sell spare batteries (same price as the AE Light Battery I think)


----------



## john2551 (Apr 7, 2007)

But we don't really know if this supposed 35w light is any brighter than an AE 24w light until a side by side test is done.


----------



## stollman (Apr 27, 2007)

Well...I purchased one off Ebay for $225 (excluding shipping). The light comes in what appears to be an AL Case, which includes the Light, AC Charger, Cig Charger, and 4000mah battery. There are two sellers of this light on Ebay. The label on the case says "HongKong HID Lighting Company". I am charging the battery now, but the light output looks decent. Not much difference between the 1200 lumen and 1800 lumen setting. I would say the construction of the light is not the greatest, but it's o.k. for my use (cave exploration). I would call the light "water resistant", but not "waterproof". It does utilize o-rings in its construction around the bezel nad battery. The flood/slot focus is accomplished by unscrewing the front bezel (somewhat fine thread), but the bezel get's a little loosey goosey. I am not impressed with how they achieve the "flood affect". I was thinking it would be similar to my Barn Burner (nice!). Then again, the BB was $800, and this light was $225 The light color appears to be "white". I don't notice a "blue" tint, though the light is rated at 6000k. I'll compare it to my X990 tomorrow, but I know this light is not as "warm" as the X990. I don't own a Brightstar or a AE Light, but I think it would fall in between these two light. I think the AE is probably built better, but this HonkKong light may be a bit brighter. Both Sellers on Ebay say they are working on a higher capacity battery, and Filters (FOG, IR) and may be out in the upcoming months. For $225, I think it is "worth it", and assuming the battery charges complete, I plan on keeping it.


----------



## stollman (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are some pics of the 35w-28w HongKong Flashlight along side my Barn Burner and X990. I also added beam shots of the X990 and the HongKong. The X990 is brighter, but the Hongkong looks decent for what it is.

X990, HongKong, BB










HongKong Light





X990 Beam Shot





HongKong Bem Shot


----------



## MIKES250R (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks for the pics. I too ended up with one of the 24W AE knockoffs. I bought from a friend unaware that it was not an AE. Come to find out he bought it off e-bay for $189 including shipping. It was too big and heavy for his taste so he sold it to me for $150. I have been very satisfied with it so far. It will run a long time on a single charge I tested it at over 2hrs and 20 minutes. I already owned a Sam's HID and just recently made another HID purchase as I bought a Microfire K500R. I have been very surprised at how well the little 10 watter holds its own against the 24 watter. The Microfire has a much warmer colored bulb and it really throws it out there. I have been playing with all three and am looking forward to posting some beam shots. I am new to this forum but have been a flashaholic for many years. Who do I contact about FA? I heard there was a Flashaholics Anonymous support group-something about twelve steps? 

Michael


----------



## stollman (Apr 29, 2007)

Sounds like you really got a good deal on your knockoff. I almost purchased a Boxer. I loved the size, but I need a light with a longer run time, since I'll be using it for caving, and tend to be underground for 5-6 hrs. I really like the X990 light quality, but it is kinda bulky and the runtime on the NiMH is only about 1 hr.


----------



## MIKES250R (Apr 29, 2007)

I really like the Microfire alot it has a Welch Allyn 5200k bulb that really makes the 24 watter seem alot bluer. In throw the Microfire beam carries just as far as the 24 but in total output the 24 beats it but not by much. Not as much as you would think anyways. I really, really like the Microfire alot. The size is just right. 

Michael


----------



## stollman (Dec 30, 2007)

Caution!

I purchased one of these 35W/28W Hid Flashlights earlier year (Jan. 07), and it was advertised as 1800/1200 lumen. I compared the output to my X990 and it seems correct.

I recently saw these being sold on Ebay by another company who is stating these are putting out 3000/2800 lumen. This light looks slightly different than mine, but the case, packaging, battery and other specs are identifical. This 35W/24W light is manufactured by some company in China, and are then private labeled by resellers. 

I have been happy with the light, but the 3000/2800 lumen specification is in my opinion FALSE


----------

